# garage / house firewall



## xracer390 (Feb 18, 2019)

Been searching the Minnesota state codes and cannot find the specific ruling. I have basically 2 pole buildings next to each other. One is living space and the other is shop space. 9 foot ceilings on the house and 14 foot on the shop. The gable end of the house buts up to the sidewall of the shop. Roof of the house was extended to meet the roof of the shop.

Found this but Utah.  https://up.codes/viewer/utah/irc-2015/chapter/3/building-planning#R302.6



     Any help is appreciated.  Bryan


----------



## cda (Feb 18, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Feb 18, 2019)

Existing or plan to build??


----------



## xracer390 (Feb 18, 2019)

cda said:


> Existing or plan to build??


Building, both shells are up now. We are doing interior framing.


----------



## xracer390 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 18, 2019)

Was there's a permit issued? Plan review? Does the state of MN require designed plans? Have there been any inspections like pier or footings?

If using a model code, most require garage separation from living area in most situations.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 18, 2019)

After seeing the posted photo's, separation wall from floor to roof if not drywalling the garage ceiling.


----------



## cda (Feb 18, 2019)

Nice!!!


----------



## xracer390 (Feb 18, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> After seeing the posted photo's, separation wall from floor to roof if not drywalling the garage ceiling.


So just a single layer of 5/8 x rated drywall on the garage side?  That is what I was told initially but others have put doubts in my head.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 18, 2019)

xracer390 said:


> So just a single layer of 5/8 x rated drywall on the garage side?  That is what I was told initially but others have put doubts in my head.



Yes, foundation to roof deck......and any bearing members....


----------



## jar546 (Feb 18, 2019)

Look up the definition of a firewall.  You are talking about fire separation with a fire-partition.  Maybe you can't find what you are looking for because a firewall is not in the residential code.


----------



## xracer390 (Feb 19, 2019)

I guess I should ask then. What is required in a residential building between living quarters and a garage? Can someone show me the actual code? Minnesota. Thanks


----------



## TheCommish (Feb 19, 2019)

2015 IRC


----------



## cda (Feb 19, 2019)

If that was my place, I think I would over design, and add twice the required.

For safety, and in case something does go wrong


----------



## xracer390 (Feb 19, 2019)

TheCommish said:


> 2015 IRC
> 
> View attachment 3913
> View attachment 3914


Thats what I had found also. This is from Minnesota?  Sorry for the dumb questions


----------



## my250r11 (Feb 19, 2019)

New Mexico requires 5/8 on all walls and ceilings that are in contact with the garage.


----------

